# New models



## khaled farag (9 أكتوبر 2010)




----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (9 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ماشاء الله تبارك الله

ربنا يزيدك

بالتوفيق


----------



## khaled farag (9 أكتوبر 2010)

طــارق _ بــلال قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> ماشاء الله تبارك الله
> 
> ...


 

 و عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

مشكور أخى طارق على مرورك الكريم و تمنياتك الطيبة
و نتمنى لك بمثل مادعوت


----------



## mohmed.alex2009 (9 أكتوبر 2010)

جميلة واكثر من رائعة


----------



## khaled farag (10 أكتوبر 2010)

mohmed.alex2009 قال:


> جميلة واكثر من رائعة


 
مشكور أخى محمد على مرورك الكريم فماهو إلا من فضل الله


----------



## taawint (10 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ماشاء الله تبارك الله فيك
رولياف رائع وش من برنمج تعمل به اخى الكريم وهل ممكن الحصول على ملف relief او stl 
وشكرا


----------



## ali hedi (10 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ماشاء الله اعمال فنية رائعة وفقك الله


----------



## ali hedi (10 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ماشاء الله اعمال فنية رائعة وفقك الله


----------



## khaled farag (10 أكتوبر 2010)

taawint قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> ماشاء الله تبارك الله فيك
> رولياف رائع وش من برنمج تعمل به اخى الكريم وهل ممكن الحصول على ملف relief او stl
> وشكرا


 
و عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

مشكور أخى الكريم البرنامج هوا الأرتكام ( artCAM )


----------



## khaled farag (10 أكتوبر 2010)

ali hedi قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> ماشاء الله اعمال فنية رائعة وفقك الله


 
و عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

ووفقكم و بارك الله فيكم أخى على


----------



## khaled farag (11 أكتوبر 2010)




----------

